# trivets,trivets,trivets, video



## old folks (Dec 7, 2006)

Might any of the members have a video of Trivets,Trivets,Trivets that they would scare with me ? I can unzip files if that helps.

Thanks

John (oldfolks)

Email addy [email protected]


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey John....

give this a look:

trivets - YouTube


----------



## old folks (Dec 7, 2006)

I meant the video that Bob and Rick made.

old folks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

old folks said:


> I meant the video that Bob and Rick made.
> 
> old folks


Hi John.

Is that episode 703?

I have not seen any of their videos on Youtube, and therefore able to be shared.


----------



## Grey Knight (Jul 19, 2010)

John,

You may want to think about removing your email from your post.

Orv


----------



## PaulsonJacob (Feb 19, 2013)

Got that video?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

All episodes of the Router Workshop are available for purchase here: Routerworkshop.net


----------

